# Returning to NL



## Woderwick (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi,

I left the country in 2000 (NL) after living and working there for around ten years. Both my children live there now and I'm hoping to return to start a new job there shortly. Unfortunately due to a very messy divorce and death in the family, when I left the country I'm not sure that all debts (Only small debts) were correctly paid off or even that the correct authorities were informed of my departure. Added to this I also have no idea as to what my SOFI number was/is. Does anyone have a good starting point for me to clear this situation before I return to the country?

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

Are you from the NL? You dont have any flags showing, where you are and where you are going to.


----------



## Woderwick (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry I'm new to all this. I'm british and living in the UK at that moment. Both my children hold Dutch passports.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok so you can just up and go live there when you want EU and all. 

I cant see old debts being an issue, after 13 years they surely would have been wiped. Its 6yrs in the UK, I think 5 in Scotland so NL must have limit/law around credit & debt.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just did a bit of checking around and apparently SOFI numbers were converted in 2007 to BSNs. But the procedure still seems pretty easy - you can just go to the town hall where you live with i.d. and proof of residence. Explain to them there that you used to have a SOFI number and they should have some way of looking this up.

On the debts, it will probably depend what sort of debts. They tend to be less forgiving on things like taxes or other debts due to the state. But if they were "private" debts, chances are they have been forgotten. If not, you can simply arrange to settle them as they find you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Woderwick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I left the country in 2000 (NL) after living and working there for around ten years. Both my children live there now and I'm hoping to return to start a new job there shortly. Unfortunately due to a very messy divorce and death in the family, when I left the country I'm not sure that all debts (Only small debts) were correctly paid off or even that the correct authorities were informed of my departure. Added to this I also have no idea as to what my SOFI number was/is. Does anyone have a good starting point for me to clear this situation before I return to the country?
> 
> Thank you


Assuming that when you were in NL you were registered with the Gemeente, you should have informed the Gemeente and the Belastingdienst that you were leaving the country.

If you didn't do that, I am not sure if there are any sanctions but most likely the Belastingdienst might want to treat you as a resident for those years, which means you might have debts with regards to council tax(es) or you need to pay insurance.

The best thing is to contact the Gemeente where you lived last time. All councils should have a number you can call from abroad. They will tell you if you're still resident there and also your Sofinummer. Alternatively contact the Belastingdiesnt Buitenland (+31 555 385 385).

Do your homework before coming here. Rental agencies might give you hard time if your credit history is not immaculate.


----------

